# Clicker training cats?



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried to clicker train their cats? Uggs has got so much energy and I want to harness that into something good rather than bad. I am getting a book out of the library about cat training in 10mins and have found he LOVES sardine and tomato paste off the end of a chop stick!! I am hoping I can put it all together and get him to perform a very tricks.... Not to degrade him just teach him a good outlet for his energy.

Anyone done anything similar who could offer me some pointers??


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I've started clicker training both my boys with a clicker, target stick and some little pieces of dried duck. Before we started they some of the basic commands like sit and up, but I wanted to teach them more complex commands.

We started with 'loading the clicker' which involves giving them a treat whilst making the click sound. I did this with one shut at the other end of the house so they couldn't hear the click, and then with my husband helping so they could both receive the treat at the same time. Didn't take long before I could come into the room, click and they would run for a treat.

Then I started with the target stick. If you use a big flourish then they naturally are interested in it. As soon as one touched his nose, I would click and they both get a treat. Luckily they knew their own names, so I could tell one cat to follow and the other would wait patiently for a treat. Within a few minutes I had them chasing me around the house to get their nose on the target and get a treat.

I've not trained anything before this way, but found it pretty easy. I'm no expert, so probably made some mistakes but it works for me and my boys


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

wooooo i got that same book out of my library yesterday!

im looking for something that does not involve the clicker because my cat has a fear of the clicker. he runs away when he hears it and gets all of his back up.

but id say if your cat is ok with the noise of the clicker give it a go, ive heard it can work wonders.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> wooooo i got that same book out of my library yesterday!
> 
> im looking for something that does not involve the clicker because my cat has a fear of the clicker. he runs away when he hears it and gets all of his back up.
> 
> but id say if your cat is ok with the noise of the clicker give it a go, ive heard it can work wonders.


Great minds think alike!!!! I have had the book out before but my old cat is totally against any food treats so it was difficult to get her to do anything where as Uggs is totally food motivated!!

I have clicker trained and pointer trained my dog so it will be interesting to do it with a cat. I have already started clicking it and rewarding with the sardine and tomato paste which he goes MAD for BUT have to make sure the dog is out of the house (in garden) as she wanted treats for hearing the clicker lol. Cant wait to get book back out of library tomorrow.

Jimbo have you tried whistling and treating or making another noise or using a specific word as you treat!?!?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

my cats over their food! haha

yer, he is a very jumpy cat, he is always on edge. i spose he takes after me, anything can make me jump haha


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Is he food orientated??


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

kittenfostermummy said:


> is he food orientated??


oh yes!!! Hahaha


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Then you should be able to train him lol xxxx


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

im going to try the pointer training you were talking about


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Got the book today so going to have a good read before I start training as I dont want to mess it up  Will let you know how I get on


----------



## chezo (Sep 9, 2011)

I have just started clicker training my babies and they seem to love it. Chester (4 months) now comes on command, sits and yesterday learnt to do a "high five" in less than 5 minutes. 10 week old Zoe then watched him and offered her paw up for a treat.

There are some good videos on You Tube (type clicker training cats, also some amazing US-based cat agility stuff) plus a Yahoo groupCat-Clicker : Cat-Clickers is for anyone interested in you could join if you want more ideas than the Karen Pryor book.


----------

